# Cause for concern - increase in discount



## dar1893 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello, Am considering purchase of new Audi TT so am monitoring prices closely.
Looked today on one of those websites that offers discounts from main dealers.
Discount on new Audi TT is now £ 1750.00.
How fast will it climb and how many people who have bought cars already will see the value of their
car drop thousands in a matter of a few weeks,
How soon before discount is same as other Audis ie thousands off


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

dar1893 said:


> Hello, Am considering purchase of new Audi TT so am monitoring prices closely.
> Looked today on one of those websites that offers discounts from main dealers.
> Discount on new Audi TT is now £ 1750.00.
> How fast will it climb and how many people who have bought cars already will see the value of their
> ...


I don't see how being able to buy a new TT cheaper is a cause for concern - you don't buy a normal car as a financial investment.

Plus, it was inevitable that the price premium for the new Mk3 wasn't going to last forever. That's just the way that car sales work and yet another reason that I was never realistically going to buy a new Mk3 anywhere near release time (the other main reason being the likely faults and niggles that any new model will have).

I would say that I think Audi are really gouging the buyer on the Mk3 though. IMO they have severely overestimated the premium that people are willing to pay for it. Presumably they've exhausted the pool of those willing to pay top dollar quite quickly. Personally, I'm pretty much set on moving to a Golf R now but if TT pricing shifts significantly (and they start offering more options as standard) then that position _may _change. I'm still v. happy with my Mk2 for the time being so not in a hurry to do anything.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree with previous response. Any brand new car is always going to be priced at a premium, as there will always be people who will pay for the status / privilege / feel good factor (replace or add as appropriate) of having the latest model.

After a while, and I agree normally longer than a few weeks, the premium will erode and greater discounts or enhanced extras will start to become available.

When I buy new motorbike kit, helmet, leathers etc, I always look at last seasons stuff, as quality is exactly the same on top end stuff, but it's 25-30% cheaper, exactly the same reason, it's not the latest greatest new stuff.

I got my TT in 2012 and couldn't justify £1,500 for built in Sat Nav, but by the time it was delivered you could spec same kit for about £400... That's life...

Problem is buying any new car, or TV or anything really, it will always be cheaper somewhere else at a later date. If you were happy with the deal you got at the time just enjoy your new car.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I really can't understand how someone can compare golf r with tt mk3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

True - it's more comparable with a TTS.

Not being totally flippant ... all these cars are based off the MQB platform and share many of the same basic components (engine, gearbox, 4wd). Audi is a premium brand and for sure the cockpit is unrivalled but at list price you pay a hell of a lot for the premium of a coupe bodyshell and deluxe cockpit - plus the standard kit is extremely sparse compared to the Golf.

Not only that, but I'm not sure I really want to even stand out. I'd much rather have a relatively normal looking car that goes like stink than a flash looking coupe with less performance at 5k more .....


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thing is the TTS is lighter and faster than the Golf R and you get the virtual cockpit and magnetic ride. I'd expect fuel economy to be better as well. Worth £5K extra now?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

tt3600 said:


> Thing is the TTS is lighter and faster than the Golf R and you get the virtual cockpit and magnetic ride. I'd expect fuel economy to be better as well. Worth £5K extra now?


No. Not remotely. The Golf R can be specified with everything you can get on a TTS bar the digital dashboard and it comes with active cruise control as standard. A feature you can't even add as an option on the TTS.

Audi have genuinely got the TT/S pricing wrong in relation to all the other VAG cars that use exactly the same running gear. Yes, it's a pretty coupe, but that's not worth £5000 over a Golf R. Plus you can get a Golf R with £5000 off at most broker websites.

The Golf R may not be a better car. It may not be a more attractive car. But it is a better value car.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

imo ..tt is sport car.. golf r is regular car with booted engine... thats my opinion


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

tt3600 said:


> Thing is the TTS is lighter and faster than the Golf R and you get the virtual cockpit and magnetic ride. I'd expect fuel economy to be better as well. Worth £5K extra now?


I specced a Golf R with the options I'd want(basically, dsg, satnav, dynaudio and pearlescant paint) and it came out at circa 30k from a broker as good deals are widely available on that model.

Configuring a petrol TT mk3 (not TTS) to what I'd want (inc awd and s-tronic) and it came out at around £36k OTR. Now, at the time I specced it (around release time), discounts on the mk3 were non-existant. It might be more competitive now and for sure will be 9-12 months down the line. But you'd be looking at paying about 5k more for a less powerful machine based on the same underlying mechanical bits. Much as I like the coupe styling and luxurious cockpit of my mk2 TT, I'm not willing to pay that premium for my next car.

AFAIK a TTS starts at around £39k and I'm likely to want to spec at least 2k of extras so that makes it about 10k more expensive than the Golf.

You could even stay in the Audi stable and get an S3 with much better specs than the TT for the same price.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Markolaynee said:


> imo ..tt is sport car.. golf r is regular car with booted engine... thats my opinion


Sorry but the TT is not a sports car. It's a sporty luxury coupe based on a platform designed to be used for a wide range of mid to large sized mass market cars and can have very good performance indeed (S and RS versions) but it isn't in the same league as a dedicated sports design.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

In your opinion it is not sports car.. In mine it is.. It is not supercar category but it is sports car... Again in my opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

wja96 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Audi have genuinely got the TT/S pricing wrong in relation to all the other VAG cars that use exactly the same running gear. Yes, it's a pretty coupe, but that's not worth £5000 over a Golf R. Plus you can get a Golf R with £5000 off at most broker websites.


I would expect Audi to offer more toys as standard on the next MY, plus dealers to have more scope to do deals or maybe some attractive finance options.

Leasing could also be a good option if the residuals can be kept high (TTs have historically held their value very well).


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I got tt mk3 in pretty good gear (ill write full spec when i get it on monday) for 45000 euro.. And new one without equipment is 44000 euro.. You jusr need to know some right people for good discounts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Markolaynee said:


> In your opinion it is not sports car.. In mine it is.. It is not supercar category but it is sports car... Again in my opinion


Look at it this way. A TTS and a Golf R have exactly the same engine. They have exactly the same gearbox. If you spec MagRide on the Golf they have exactly the same suspension. They share almost 100% of the same running gear. What is different is the body shell and interior. Now, if you say that the bodyshell and interior make the Golf R a fast hatch and the coupe bodyshell and interior make the TTS a sports car then that's a pretty damning condemnation of sports cars.

I also have a sneaking suspicion the Golf R is better made than the TT at the moment.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

wja96 said:


> Markolaynee said:
> 
> 
> > In your opinion it is not sports car.. In mine it is.. It is not supercar category but it is sports car... Again in my opinion
> ...


Exactly, if Audi had made the TT a 'baby R8' with mid engine and RWD, then I wouldn't have an issue with paying the prices for the specs currently being asked. But seeing as how it's based on the same underpinnings as Golf/Octavia/Leon I do have an issue.

The Golf R seems to get better reviews for driveability than the TT but that could be down to expectations based on the sporty image of the TT vs the more mundane image of a Golf. Personally, I'm more than happy to take the better performance, better practicality, less ostentatiousness, more generous standard kit and keep £5k or more in my pocket.

Of course, if Audi were to adjust the price/spec of the mk3, then I'm willing to rethink my likely next car. I am willing to pay a premium for the TT, just nothing like what Audi as asking.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to pipe in, I've been hanging on waiting to see how the mk3 would get on in the real world after all the hype and marketing etc. I really wanted to like it but just wasn't what I would call a sports car as it stands, just a nice looking quick coupe. Admittedly I have yet to drive a TTS like many others want to but as it stands fir the money no way was I going there. I too came very close to buying a fully loaded Golf R, all the toys, nice paint and wheels, pretty much all the main extras. Nearly 6k off the list price. ..problem was I took another TT mk2 for a spin on behalf of my wife...felt good and I wanted another one too. Finished up with a TTRS, chuffed to bits. I will however look into a TTS in a year or two, see how I feel about it then.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I am sure in the current climate of lower oil and metal prices plus a stronger pound there will be more room for discounts.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TortToise said:


> Markolaynee said:
> 
> 
> > imo ..tt is sport car.. golf r is regular car with booted engine... thats my opinion
> ...


Petrol heads and car enthusiasts will agree that the TT is not a sports car. But to the ordinary man in the street who isn't an enthusiast the TT is a sports car. As they probably comprise 95% of the population its fair to say in general parlance that the TT is a sports car.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Im a car enthusiast, for myself  and tt is sports car.. I have driven a lot of cars that my father owned, and i gotta tell you it is sports car for me.. How cant you understand that is not exact statement.. Its not like sun is shining or sky is blue... 
So it can be a sports car to me, and not to you.. Its not like im saying that van is sports car.. But tt certainly is.. For me 

P.s. Any golf is douchebag car  in my opinion... De gustibus non est disputandum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Let's face it, if you want to stand our a little you go for the TT and you pay a premium for it. No matter how sporty they can make Golf R to look it will never be as good looking as the TT. A Golf looks like a Golf!

If you are not bothered about looks and have a smaller budget, you buy the Golf. End of story! It's a good fast car with good handling but it does not stand out!

The same can be said about TT and Cayman (although I personally don't find Porsche attractive)


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Each to their own but whilst golf R is good all rounder the TT is perfect blend of performance and great head turning looks.

My wife no way a petrol head summed it up a golf R is just a golf with a R badge on the exterior whereas a TT exudes appeal and people turn to admire it even the old mk1 examples cannot say that about a non-descript golf..... 8)


----------



## CaroB12 (Feb 24, 2015)

bash said:


> Each to their own but whilst golf R is good all rounder the TT is perfect blend of performance and great head turning looks.
> 
> My wife no way a petrol head summed it up a golf R is just a golf with a R badge on the exterior whereas a TT exudes appeal and people turn to admire it even the old mk1 examples cannot say that about a non-descript golf..... 8)


I agree with your wife. Us women can always sum things up in a succinct manner. I owned a mk1 TT Coupe and just bought a TT Mk2 Roadster and love it. The Golf, however, is sporty but not in the same league as the Audi. Oh and their residuals are poor which is why I didn't go for a Golf.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

a few months ago VW had a glitch on their system and were selling the Golf R on lease for 178 pounds a month , what a bargain !


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Shows the power of marketing, same ingredients but the Golf all slutted up in look at me TT clothes and bling is a sports car. The TT dressed down in practical Golf attire is a 'douchebag's' car.
The TT is probably the ultimate compromise, fast, sporty looks, practical, price (Audi have fu*ked that up now) and very reasonable running costs. Practicality is the thing that usually seals it for TT owners when stating the case against a Cayman. A proper sports car should be at the very least RWD or RWD biased. The TT is a lot of things but a proper sports car is not one of them


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

RockKramer said:


> The TT is a lot of things but a proper sports car is not one of them


That is certainly true. I sold my MX5 1.8SE and got my MK1 TT 225. The power is nice, the grip is great, it's a lovely place to sit in and travel in. It looks fantastic. However, it drives like a MK4 Golf with power. This is both a good (nice to drive, very easy) and bad (woefully woolly steering, no feedback at all). It's very "VAG". The recent Passats, Octavias and a couple of Seats I've driven are exactly the same.

I get the impression from the forum that the later models are no different and Audi haven't learnt their lesson.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

From my own experience..
I have driven porsche carrera several models, cayman, boxter and ferrari italia 458..

And i have driven tt mk3 on test drive..

tt mk3 is sports car.. In my opinion.. Im not saying it is supercar like others , but it is sports car  and its not even close to octavias pasats and rest..


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Markolaynee said:


> From my own experience..
> I have driven porsche carrera several models, cayman, boxter and ferrari italia 458..
> 
> And i have driven tt mk3 on test drive..
> ...


No one here is claiming that TT is a supercar... 
I've driven the mk3 TT too. Lots of people have. It's a nice car no doubt, looks are subjective, a personal thing... To me it looks better in the metal but just ok. It certainly looked better in the silver I drove than the other demo the dealer had... a black diesel.
I had the car for an hr and nice though it was it sparked no desire or curiosity re what deal I could get. It just left me cold, clinical and detached I say. Saying that if ever I'm going to be interested it would be the TTS but I'm not confident it's going to offer me much over what I already have.
My best bud has a Golf R, a car I have no interest in at all.. I don't need the practicality but... It's an impressive piece of kit. I could feel the improved handling over my TTS, the steering is improved too but not enough. At the end of the day no matter what you say, that TT is what it is... a FWD biased, glammed up Golf. 
Sports cars are pure bread, have purpose built platforms not shared with lesser humdrum models.... 
MX5, GT86/BRZ... Sports cars with unique, RWD platforms, just like sports cars you mention you have driven. 
Put most people in trainers and sports kits makes them sporty not sportsman.
The TT is sporty, not a sports car.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Then we have different understanding of sport and sporty.. You cant compare tt to golf r.. It does not matter if they are built on same platform.. For me tho..
But, as i said, we all have our own meanings, and this place would not exist otherwise  forums are for discussions and i like to discuss about other people especially about cars..

Bottom line, depending on driver, you can make even ford fiesta a sports car if you got the skills necessary 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Markolaynee said:


> Then we have different understanding of sport and sporty.. You cant compare tt to golf r.. It does not matter if they are built on same platform.. For me tho..
> But, as i said, we all have our own meanings, and this place would not exist otherwise  forums are for discussions and i like to discuss about other people especially about cars..
> 
> Bottom line, depending on driver, you can make even ford fiesta a sports car if you got the skills necessary
> ...


Or a Renault Sport Megan... I do get we're you're going from and its cool we can agree to disagree when you read some of the stuff that goes on in there forum.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Having driven a couple of the mk3 TT's I was hoping for more of a driving experience, I agree it looks good inside and out but it just didn't give me the fizz...walked away feeling a little cold. My intention was to sample the entry models with the intent to buy a mk3 TTS but couldn't go ahead a put a deposit down based on what I'd experienced. In the end I had a test drive in a couple RS's and purchased a roadster in the end. These drive nothing like any 2.0 ltr TT driven to date and the steering is much better too. I advise anyone to give one of these a go and feel the difference


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Templar said:


> Having driven a couple of the mk3 TT's I was hoping for more of a driving experience, I agree it looks good inside and out but it just didn't give me the fizz...walked away feeling a little cold. My intention was to sample the entry models with the intent to buy a mk3 TTS but couldn't go ahead a put a deposit down based on what I'd experienced. In the end I had a test drive in a couple RS's and purchased a roadster in the end. These drive nothing like any 2.0 ltr TT driven to date and the steering is much better too. I advise anyone to give one of these a go and feel the difference


Not driven a TTRS, but would expect it to be a lot different (better?) than a 2.0 ltr, given that new they cost circa 50% more. In the same way a BMW M3 should be a lot better than a base 3 series repmobile.

Assuming better relates to performance, top speed handling etc...

Of course, not everyone wants road going missiles, some just want a relatively reasonably priced car, that looks good and goes okay, and of course is still more capable than most of it's drivers.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Having driven a couple of the mk3 TT's I was hoping for more of a driving experience, I agree it looks good inside and out but it just didn't give me the fizz...walked away feeling a little cold. My intention was to sample the entry models with the intent to buy a mk3 TTS but couldn't go ahead a put a deposit down based on what I'd experienced. In the end I had a test drive in a couple RS's and purchased a roadster in the end. These drive nothing like any 2.0 ltr TT driven to date and the steering is much better too. I advise anyone to give one of these a go and feel the difference
> ...


Whatever car it is, it's a personal thing, you'll find people who'll tell you a Mondeo is the best car out there... Y'know, it's comes with everything an Audi/BMW/whatever has. We all have our stand point.
I've driver both the TT RS coupe & roadser. I'm no fan of convertibles but I had it on an Audi RS day so it was properly 'tested.' Pushed hard. No two ways about it. The engine is fantastic, what it does and the noise. It's very fast and effective at what it does. The coupe was more what interested me but it only comfirmed what I suspected. More of the same, more of what I already have with more speed. I felt like I was along for the ride, not actually involved. The noise the RS makes is on point but for me the detachment, lack of real feedback through the steering & the seat discounted it for me. Those are the things I want, faster isn't the enough for me.
We all look for different things... You need to drive one and make your own decision. The leap from a 2.0l TFSI would be more clearly defined than from the TTS.


----------

